
Biz Dev for Startups: 25 years of learning in 25 slides - peter123
http://nothingtosay.firstround.com/2009/07/25-years-of-biz-dev-experience-in-25-slides.html?awesm=frc.vc_3G&utm_campaign=firstroundcapital&utm_content=bookmarklet-twitter&utm_medium=frc.vc-twitter&utm_source=direct-frc.vc
======
agbell
Can anyone recommend other good resources about Biz Dev? Like books, blogs or
people?

------
rokhayakebe
Repeating myself: I think most startups underestimate the value of sales,
marketing, biz dev.

Most startupreneurs secretly believe if they build it they will come, all you
need is to email bloggers and ASK HN: Critic my web app. Even if you get that
spike in the short term, it does not mean the traffic will sustain. Doubt it?
Check the startups that presented at Techcrunch40 or 50 for that matter, and
check their compete numbers against their business model, this will give you a
good idea of their revenue.

Two, to three tech guys is ideal, but having a CEO ("chief everything else
officer") to do everything from copy writing, to cold calling customers and
the press, to setting up affiliate programs etc, testing landing pages,
blogging, fund raising etc.... is necessary. This one person needs to sell,
create distribution deals and sales channels for tomorrow, get customer
feedback to drive product development etc...

Too many startups with a great product fail. And in several cases it was due
to customer acquisition. What is your customer acquisition strategy and cost
per acquisition? Most products are not viral. ( By viral I do not mean
something that can be fwdd to your 300 facebook friends, but something that
users will want to show their friends, coworkers, family. For example HN does
not have SHARE, EMBED buttons, yet I consider it viral because I just can't
seem to find enough smart people to tell about it.)

